# Quiz: Depression Myths



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2007)

Depression Myths Quiz

Do you have all of your facts straight on depression? Take this quiz on the MyDepressionConnection web site and find out if you know fact from fiction - or if you've fallen for some of the common misconceptions about depression!


----------



## braveheart (Oct 16, 2007)

8 out of 9.

do I get a cookie?


----------



## Halo (Oct 16, 2007)

I got 7 out of 8 ....do I get a cookie too 

The one question that really messed me up was the one about which therapy was best...very tricky!!!


----------



## sunset (Oct 17, 2007)

I got 7 out of 8 too... I want a cookie too please.


----------



## Halo (Oct 17, 2007)

How are your baking skills David? :lol: You may have a lot of cookies to bake, chocolate chip for me please


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2007)

My baking skills used to be good although I'm a bit out of practice.

However, the prize for these quizzes isn't cookies. The prize is that warm satisfied feeling you get from increasing your knowledge and maybe a prozac.


----------



## braveheart (Oct 17, 2007)

Mirtazapine cookie?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2007)

braveheart said:


> Mirtazapine cookie?



As a psychologist, I cannot provide you with medications directly. However, tell your physician :doctor: that I will confirm you've won a dose of mirtazipine and ask if he'll authorize that for you. :rx:


----------



## Halo (Oct 17, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> However, the prize for these quizzes isn't cookies. The prize is that warm satisfied feeling you get from increasing your knowledge and maybe a prozac.



The warm fuzzy feeling is nice but gimme the chocolate chip cookies and prozac :2thumbs:

And better yet make that the generic PC brand....Prozac Cookie :lol:


----------



## braveheart (Oct 18, 2007)

:funny:


----------

